# Home made yogurt...



## mama2annabelle (Dec 29, 2002)

I really want to start making my own yogurt but the recipes I have just seem so complicated. So a yogurt maker sounds like a good idea to me.
Does anyone here use a yogurt maker to make their yogurt? If so, do you like it? What are some good brands out there? Can you use non dairy milks in it (rice or soy)? Any insights/opinions would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## ksmeadowlark (Jun 17, 2002)

I was on a yogurt-making kick last year. I had pretty good success with what I made, it looked and tasted like the store-bought variety, but it did have a "slimey" texture that I never got used to.

You don't need the fancy stuff. I used clean jars (mayo jars, etc.), a small cooler for the warm water, a digital BBQ thermometer that DH had, and I started with some Horizon plain yogurt as my starter.

Adding in some jam made it absolutely scrumptious and as good if not better than the store-bought kind. I just quit making it bc in order to make whole-milk yogurt for DS (which was the main reason I started) I would have been spending the same amount of money on the organic whole milk as I would have the store-bought organic yogurt.

I used the recipe in Super Baby Foods as my guide. It was fun, and I will probably try to do this with my biology students this fall when we study bacteria.

GL!


----------



## Alieand the twins (Jan 25, 2003)

I think Stalton is a great brand yogut maker. My Mom has used one for 20 years!! I haven't had mine for that long (1.5 years) but got mine used at Goodwill. It may just me the Goodwill in my area but I often see them there for $5.

I don't recmmend the Dovier brand. ine broke after 1 year (though I must tell you that I used it every 3rd day for that year). Also, the yogurt cups on the Dovier brand are an unusual size that I never could find replacemnts for (unless I was willing to pay a bunch for them from the Dovier company). The lids ended up craking so I would have liked replacements. The Stalton brand can hold regular, single serving size yogurt cups.

IMO, a yogurt maker is worth the investment as it makes it SO easy.


----------



## PJsmomma (Apr 21, 2003)

I have a West Bend "fresh yogurt maker" that I got at a consignment store. It makes a big tub of it.

I didn't have any luck making it with rice milk.

We stir in plain applesauce with a sprinkle of cinammon and nutritional yeast and other times sliced strawberries.

Malissa


----------



## Alieand the twins (Jan 25, 2003)

I forgot to add... you nees a "milk" with lactose in order to make yogurt. Rice and soy milk won't work.


----------



## mama2annabelle (Dec 29, 2002)

Thanks for the yogurt maker suggestions.









Question for Alieand the Twins about soy and rice milk not working in yogurt making... Is that just for your particular yogurt maker or all of them? Maybe I'll just have to do it the old fashioned way and pray that it works. I don't have much patience for long drawn out processes, and the instuctions I have seem so complicated.


----------



## Alieand the twins (Jan 25, 2003)

I'm not an expert on this but this is how I understand the process. I hope someone will read this and chime in if I am incorrect......To make yogurt, the bactieria (live and active cultures) "eat" the lactose in the milk and that is what makes yogurt. So cows milk, goats milk and human breast milk would work since they all contain lactose. Rice and soy milks don't work since they son't contain any lactose.

Hope that helps and I hope you can find aninexpensive yogurt maker to try it out. Maybe you could borrow one from some one? Good luck!


----------



## mama2annabelle (Dec 29, 2002)

I don't think that's right just b/c you can buy commercially made soy yogurt. That is what I've been buying but it's pretty expensive and I'd rather it be rice-based. I'll have to find out how the whole process works. Thanks for all the info.


----------



## cathe (Nov 17, 2002)

I make yogurt all the time without any equipment - not even a thermometer.

I heat milk (say a little less than 2 quarts) to scalding (right before boil) then cool it down until I can comfortably put a finger in. Stir in about 1/2 cup of yogurt with active cultures (can be from your last batch or store bought). Mix well. Pour into very clean jars and cover. Then incubate for 6 to 8 hours. I fill a cooler with warm water to just below lids and keep them in there. When it looks pretty firm, put in the fridge and cool before using. It may not be as thick as store bought but it tastes awesome. Also, don't over incubate or it gets pretty tangy!


----------



## mamabeard (Sep 27, 2002)

a friend of mine just leant me her yogurt maker (it's contempra brand, looks about 15 or 20 years old) and i'm really excited to start making yogurt.. tho, holy man, a 2 litre jug of organic **** milk costs 5 dollars canadian, and 750g of organic yogurt is 4 dollars.. so i'm not even sure i'm going to be saving any money. and i really want to keep this organic.

cathe, what kind of milk do you use (****, 2%, skim)? does it make much of a difference? i'm thinking of watering down the **** milk to yield more, but i don't want runny yogurt.


----------



## MommyKim (May 28, 2003)

Hi Carmen! A friend of mine is starting to make her own yogurt and once she tries I may start also - she'll tell me how it goes. Maybe we can switch off making it - if you want to use whole raw milk. When we buy it from the farm sometimes they use a yogurt culture and that seems to be easier, but I'm not sure yet. anyone know about a starter yogurt culture?

Anyway once I see someone actually make it I'll give it a shot. It would save lots of $ over what we buy now! Good luck and let me know how it turns out if you try.

Cathe - your way sounds great and EASY. I may even try it out before my friend. Thanks!


----------



## acystay (Aug 15, 2002)

I've really gotten into making my own yogurt as well. I have a quart glass jar that I put the milk in and nest in a pan of water. I bring the milk to 180-185 and let cool to about 112 in the fridge. For my starter I buy a greek yogurt b/c it has no pectin in it. I add roughly 2 TBsp once it's cooled and then keep it warm in the oven in the pan of water at around 100. I do this for about 5-7 hours and my last batch was perfect! No tangy to it at all. Oh I also add some milk powder before adding the starter for more calcium and to help thicken it a bit. After I'm done, I'll spoon out my servings and add maple syrup, peach sauce, strawberries, or vanilla to it. YUMMY! and so much cheaper too.


----------



## cathe (Nov 17, 2002)

Hi again mamabeard! I always use whole milk either storebought cows milk (I try to get unhomogenized) or goat milk which I get from a neighbor. I have two small children who I don't want to give any lowfat products and actually I don't like lowfat products anyway because my feeling is that nature creates things in the right proportions.

If you want a really thick yogurt, whisk in a couple of tablespoons nonfat milk powder with the culture (like acystay said).


----------



## mamabeard (Sep 27, 2002)

thanks, cathe







sounds like the **** should be good, then!


----------



## mamabeard (Sep 27, 2002)

oops, i'm on crack (not really)







heh.. just realized that **** means homogenized.. i haven't done cow milk in years. may i ask what's bad about ****? it's the only organic milk i can find around here besides 2%..


----------



## Attila the Honey (Mar 15, 2003)

My sis makes soy yogurt with soy milk and uses soy yogurt as the culture, and it works. Comes out a bit more runny than regular, but still edible and good. She mixes in a couple tablespoons of soy milk powder as well.

I make yogurt just with a mason jar, a therm. and a heating pad. Not complicated at all! I've seen those yogurt makers in stores but never wanted another thing to clutter up my kitchen, so I stick with the 'diy' method. I use the instructions from "The Tightwad Gazette", very simple and thorough, and once you've done it once it's a snap.

(OT: I highly recommend that book, btw. It's chock full of good and sometimes weird advice.)


----------



## mama2annabelle (Dec 29, 2002)

I love the Tightwad Gazette books! Which one has the yogurt recipe? I read them quite a while ago and can't remember.

Anyway, thanks everyone for the ideas and suggestions. Hopefully I'll get a chance to try yogurt making this week sometime.


----------



## cathe (Nov 17, 2002)

I prefer not to get homoginized milk as much as possible because the process they use to break up the fat in the milk can be harmful because the little particles escape through your intestines and can do damage (this has not been proven but there is compelling evidence). . .


----------



## mamabeard (Sep 27, 2002)

thanks, cathe. hmm, so if i made a batch with the ****, and carried over yogurt from this batch for starter using non-**** milk, would it pretty much wean itself out over time, after several batches? i ask because this milk was damn expensive and i don't want to go buy new stuff. and cuz i was all excited to make it today..


----------



## cathe (Nov 17, 2002)

YES - I don't worry about occasional homogenized milk. I just try to get unhomo when I can. We don't do hardly any dairy anyway so it's not such a big deal . . .


----------



## mamabeard (Sep 27, 2002)

oh good.







thanks again!


----------



## acystay (Aug 15, 2002)

I can't believe it! We went to a different natural food store (just moved here and all I knew were Wild Oats and Whole Foods). Wow! I actually found un-homogonized milk! I bought some and am currently making a batch of yogurt. But boy, don't think I'll do it too often b/c it was $$$$$. Oh well just a good treat huh?


----------



## TranscendentalMom (Jun 28, 2002)

I got a Salton Yogurt Maker from Amazon for $20. It comes with instructions how to make yogurt. It works great! I highly recommend it because I could never get the temp just right on my own. Homemade yogurt tastes so good!


----------



## cathe (Nov 17, 2002)

Yes - unhomoginzed milk is expensive. I haven't found homemade yogurt to be much cheaper than storebought (although the cultures are more vigorous so it's better for you) so I often get Brown Cow (organic, unhomo) yogurt unless I barter for goat milk with my friend.


----------

